# Control de un DC motor con PIC



## johncholo (Mar 27, 2008)

Saludos! Soy un estudiante de electronica y me hallo actualmente realizando mi proyecto de fin de carrera. Estoy programando un PIC que me servira para controlar un motor de DC al que lleva acoplado unos engranajes que mueven una plataforma a través de un rail, con un movimiento lineal. Estoy desarrollando el sistema de control para la regulación de la posición del motor, pero el motor que me han proporcionado es ya usado y no tienen hoja de características ni nada, por lo que a la hora de crear el modelo para hallar los valores del controlador PI, no tengo ni momento de inercia ni nada sobre el motor. Me pueden dar algún consejo o algún material sobre ensayos o algo que le pueda realizar al motor, o algún modelo aproximado que le pueda aplicar más o menos genérico? Es un motor pequeñito y de poca potencia, antes lo habian usado para unos robots. Gracias de todas formas. Un saludo,

Rafael


----------



## johncholo (Mar 27, 2008)

El motor es el siguiente:

http://www.mutr.co.uk/catalog/product_información.php?products_id=195

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

hola.
Lo normal en estos casos es conectar el motor directamente  a una fuente de alimentacion variable, y mediante un voltimetro y amperimetro sacas tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 27, 2008)

Tuve que hacer algo similar para mi proyecto final, con motores CD de 12V con imanes permanentes en el estator. 
Para medir resistencia use un óhmetro.  Tuve en cuenta que hay que medirla a temperatura de trabajo, es decir, lo dejé funcionar con la carga que va a manejar, y después de algunos minutos (es menor tiempo a motor más chico) la medí.
Para medir la inductancia de armadura usé un osciloscopio, y le metí un escalón de tensión co una fuente de laboratorio de la facultad (verificar que tiene capacidad de entregar la corriente que maneje el motor). Medí la forma de onda sobre una resistencia serie, con el rotor del motor bloqueado (para que la fem contraelectromotriz inducida sea nula y no afecte la forma de onda).
Respecto a este punto, la forma de onda que obtuve era demasiado rápida, tuve que meterle una resistencia serie grande en comparación con la resistencia de armadura (470 ohms, 10 ohm de armadura) para que la respuesta fuera más lenta y poder medir mejor.
Pero también la inductancia que obtenía me variaba con la posición del rotor, así que tomé 4 lecturas en 0º, 90º, 180º y 270º y usé un promedio.
Para medir la constante de la fem contraelectromotriz (Ea = Ke . flujo . velocidad = K . velocidad, yo medí K porque no me  interesa conocer las dos constantes por separado) lo ideal es usar otro motor en el que se pueda fijar la velocidad, mover el motor a ensayar y medir con un voltímetro en la armadura la tensión inducida.
Me acuerdo que no lo pude hacer así, y lo que hice fue excitar con varios valores de tensión, medir la corriente y la velocidad del motor, con el motor sin carga.
Conociendo tensión, corriente y velocidad me armé  un sistema de 2 ecuaciones (Varmadura = corriente x Rarmadura + Ea, no está el termino de inductancia porque mido en estado estacionario). De vuelta, obtenía cierta dispersión de valores, usé un promedio de tres valores obtenidos con tensiones cercanas a la nominal del motor. 

Para la constante de cupla (CuplaMotor= Kcupla x Iarmadura) supuse que era aproximadamente igual a la constante anterior. Esto lo tengo que reveer porque no sé que tan bien se cumple en motores de CD pequeños. Se puede tener en cuenta las perdidas del cobre de armadura (Rarmadura x Iarmadura2 (al cuadrado) ), pero también están las pérdidas mecánicas. Habría que medir la potencia que entra (Varmadura x Iarmadura) y la que sale (cupla x velocidad), pero no me dí idea de como medir cupla, o como establecerla. Por ahí se podría colgar del eje una masa conocida con una cuerda... no sé, habría que pensar en eso.

Lo más fácil fué la relación de reducción, contando vueltas del lado de alta y de baja velocidad.

Bueno, ojalá te sirva, saludos


----------



## johncholo (Mar 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias! Me pondré a trabajar. El problema lo voy a tener para medir la velocidad del motor, a ver si puedo apañar un tacómetro o algo, que aqui no hay nada de nada. Un saludo!

Rafael


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 27, 2008)

Jaja, cierto, yo lo tuve que hacer con un cronómetro y a contar vueltas. Tenía que hacer buen ojo cuando llegaba a las 100rpm pero pero me tuve que manejar así.
Saludos


----------



## macraig (Mar 27, 2008)

Bueno, medir las vueltas ya es mas facil... USA EL PIC. (Usalo sabiamente )

Salu2.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 27, 2008)

Jaja, claro, yo no tenía nada armado previamente


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

Tambien puedes contar las vueltas haciendo qe se enrrrolle sobre su eje un trozo de hilo. 
Luego procedes a desliarlo contando las vueltas.


----------



## macraig (Mar 27, 2008)

Por Newton, no , ja ja ja. Los micros estan para simplificarnos la vida. Ademas contando las vueltas con el micro practicas electronica y no la olvidas... (Aunq el hilo sirve si lo quieres hacer a la Macgyver).

Salu2


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2008)

Macgyver, la verdad que hace de todo sin microcontroladores.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

simplemente voy a lo practico, cuando tengo que realizar algun circuito complejo lo realizo con microcontroladores, pero para contar las vueltas de un motor con un  hilo tardo un minuto, mientras que si tengo que realizar el circuito con el micro + el adaptador que detecte las vueltas del motor, con el poco tiempo que tengo se me van 3 dias minimo.


----------



## johncholo (Mar 28, 2008)

Ademas que las cosas practicas de toda la vida esta bien usarlas jeje. Aunque como dicen en mi pueblo, cada maestrillo su librillo. Gracias!

Pocholo


----------



## 20deoctubre (Mar 28, 2010)

Un saludo...
Me cuelgo de su discusion
Alguno de ustedes sabe si la impedancia de un motor de CD se comporta de manera lineal a cambios de voltaje y corriente ?
gracias por su tiempo


----------

